# Better photos, any better ideas?



## roonas (Apr 1, 2010)

hey all

I've already had some suggestions on what species this little guy might be..but hes poorly  and I need to find out so I can mend him!! :thumb:

Pundamilia nyererei
Astatotilapia Latifasciata
Haplochromis Electra

but thought I'd take some better pics and post them up here to see if anyone can be more definate..

http://s1006.photobucket.com/albums/af188/roonas/11 - Stripey/?action=view&current=CSC_1141.jpg

http://s1006.photobucket.com/albums/af188/roonas/11 - Stripey/?action=view&current=CSC_1139.jpg

http://s1006.photobucket.com/albums/af188/roonas/11 - Stripey/?action=view&current=CSC_1133.jpg

http://s1006.photobucket.com/albums/af188/roonas/11 - Stripey/?action=view&current=CSC_1129.jpg

http://s1006.photobucket.com/albums/af188/roonas/11 - Stripey/?action=view&current=CSC_1127.jpg

hmm, doesnt seem to add the photos so I had to use links, sorry 

all help greatly appreciated


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

I think you can rule out the Pudamilla Nyererei


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

None of the three listed but it is a "Victorian Basin" cichlid


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Its very difficult to say at this age. It could be Haplochromis sp. "Thick Skin" commonly called sp. 44.


----------



## roonas (Apr 1, 2010)

cheers for the comments

most of the suggested species head shapes are much more pointed, this guys really isnt, his face is flat in comparison...

Fogelhund said before it was a victorian basin cichlid also....


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

roonas said:


> cheers for the comments
> 
> most of the suggested species head shapes are much more pointed, this guys really isnt, his face is flat in comparison...
> 
> Fogelhund said before it was a victorian basin cichlid also....


His face isn't pointed because its not a mature fish.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Your fish below:









From the Cichlid-Forum profiles:









This is a very long way from a perfect match, but it is my best guess at something somewhat similar. I hate when people start saying hybrid just because they can't seem to ID a fish. But I must say I've never seen anything quite like yours and this makes me very suspicious. The anal fin makes me think it is a female yet I've not aware of any blue Victorian females.

Here is my Neochromis rufocauldalis;
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Rufocaudalis.htm

You don't mention where you bought this fish or what it was sold as. The point being that *rare* pure bred Victorians aren't found in pet stores. It's a really beautiful fish.

Kevin


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,
Being from the UK i would hazard a guess as it being a Neochromis omnicaeruleus kunene Island.
But the yellow anal fin is odd ???

There are a few knocking around your way.We do not have the Neochromis rufocauldalis here ...... yet !

This was my pair from a few years back

http://www.haplochromis.org/minifiches2/821_EN.html
:thumb:


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

I go with the Astatotilapia Latifasciata.

Mine used to look like yours when he was juvenile... so might be


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

alanastar said:


> Hi,
> Being from the UK i would hazard a guess as it being a Neochromis omnicaeruleus kunene Island.
> But the yellow anal fin is odd ???


This one?









Kevin


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Kevin,
Yes this is an adult male in all its glory
:thumb:


----------



## roonas (Apr 1, 2010)

guys, thanks for your help, you're right those ones look way more like him.... :thumb:

you are right to be suspicious too as he did come from one of my local fish shops where he was in an 'assorted' tank of malawi cichlids, and although it clearly was a so called assorted tank, it did have a few names on it such as labidochromis caeruleus, nimbochromis ventusus etc, none of which he is obviously

really wanted to find out what he was to enable easier treatment

I'd say hes at elast 3" long now, havent had him that long, but hes sick and will not eat anything he just spits everything out and has got real thin, so I have isolated him and did some reading up on here, decided to treat him using interpet anti internal bacteria no 9.....either that or its an internal parasite or something which I think I will end up treating him for as this No 9 doesnt seem to be making him any better at all and its been over a week.....

any suggestions to help me treat him? :-?


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

I'm still learning, but all of the above fish seem to have a very similar head shape to the astatotilapia aeonocolor (yellow belly alberts) I'm currently keeping. Is that a common headshape to lake victoria cichlids, or just a characteristic of the group of astatotilapia sp.?

W


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

kuhliLoachFan said:


> I'm still learning, but all of the above fish seem to have a very similar head shape to the astatotilapia aeonocolor (yellow belly alberts) I'm currently keeping. Is that a common headshape to lake victoria cichlids, or just a characteristic of the group of astatotilapia sp.?
> 
> W


The fish pictures posted belong to the genus Neochromis. It is an algae grazing cichlid with a very rounded "forehead" and a mouth near the bottom. It's just one of various Victorian cichlid head shapes. The head shape on an adult Neochromis looks quite a bit different from that of A. aeneocolor.















Kevin


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the second i saw this guy i thought hippo point salmon, looks very similar, just no color yet, he also looks mal nourished

head markings are much more similar and stripes are apparent as well and a little better head shape match as well imo

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1566


----------



## roonas (Apr 1, 2010)

Cjacob316 thanks very much as thats a great match mate, that one looks bang on 

However, sorry to say that he didn't make it :-(, and I was gutted too as I spent ages trying different stuff to make him better and he just got weaker and weaker poor little man!!!

Thanks for all you posts guys ;-)


----------

